# are you working on next years garden?



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

are you working on next years garden?

it seems as i often get caught with unfinished plans come spring time.this year i wont let that happen..i hope.

i have been cleaning up grass and over grown stuff.fixing up my back to eden garden.plus i am going to build these super nice tomato trellis systems over my back to eden beds.

bed one....is a 4ft x 75ft bed covered in wood chips.wasnt satisfied with growing potatoes there.so it will be a tomato bed with extra tall trellis and heavy duty one.i am fixing it like a single wire grapevine trellis.this bed will be mostly weed free and i can walk on grass and just reach in and harvest tomatoes on a daily basis even after rain showers.after having such great success with a bed of broccoli done in this fashion i think this will work out super fine.also plan on doing a few zucs and squash in this fashion.

despite the cold i still am eating greens from garden but they wont last long now with this sub freezing temps and it will be spring before i harvest from my soils.

i actually had black seeded simpson lettuce until a few days ago.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> are you working on next years garden?


 
No, I am still fencing.....:hair


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one goal is to be able to trellis out a few indeterminate tomatoes for continuous harvesting for daily meals until frosts hit hard and kill them.so far my efforts of doing this i run out of trellis and my efforts fail...sorta.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm lagging behind, but gettin' ready to segue into kidding season.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nehimama said:


> I'm lagging behind, but gettin' ready to segue into kidding season.


i had to look that word up....i never seen it before.


*segue* - Definition [*sey*-gwey, *seg*-wey]
(v.) To continue at once with the next section
(n.) Smooth transition


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so into next years garden. I'm really busy with other house chores but my garden js on my mind. With the gasline finally hooked to my forever home I have been thinking of building a greenhouse attached to my home. I suppose you may call it an atrium. I would like to make the bottom a cordwood wall then purchase a nice glass top. The whole deal attached to my home heated free with my gas. This has been a dream since I bought this property 16 years ago and it's now a real possibility if I work hard. Fresh maters, greens and cukes all year round would be awesome!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Making a rough plan. Growing mostly greens next year.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

The only thing I've done is to take a swipe at the dried out pole bean vines remaining on that 100 ft. trellis each time I walk to the barn. Sooner but probably later it will be cleared that way, then I'll take it up to clear the bed for planting. Each thing to its own season, I reckon...cause I ain't up to nothing but deer hunting now. Winter is play time. Deer hunting, some fire wood work, wrapping a few pipes, cleaning up the outbuildings, and generally loafing while hunting the mornings and afternoons. Did I ever say I don't like gardening? Too bad I prefer my vegetables over store bought. Gardening in the heat and humidity here starts about the middle of February and lasts to the first couple of weeks of August when its all frozen, canned or dehydrated...and put away.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Only thing I'm working on right now is planning my next hot soak in the tub. LOL Man my dogs are tired--what a crazy week at work.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhh, just a little bit...

Not only am I working on *my* garden for next year I am helping a friend get his going for next year.

Today, we made his three Lehigh compost bins (4' X 4' X 4') and tomorrow we will put together his fifteen 4' X 12' beds. Then he can start digging, turning over dirt and getting ready for the spring. He has to use Lehigh bins because he lives in a development with a very anal Home Owners Assoc.

I am expanding my own garden a bit, two additional 4' X 12' beds and three 4' X 8' beds. 

Also making cold-frames for the two new 4' x 12' beds. The forecasted weather here for the next ten days will be highs of 55 -70 and lows of nothing lower than 35 so I have some time yet to finish the cold frames. One cold-frame will be for leafy stuff (spinach, romaine lettuce, arugala, chard, radishes and such) and the other bed will be for Broccoli. I *do* like Broccoli.

I do need to find some wireless, remote temperature devices with alarms so that the veggies in the cold frames do not cook prematurely. Ones that work well. Anyone have a particular model or brand that works well for them?

I also have to get started on prepping the Herb bed and the strawberry bed.

Prep another 300 gallon water tote to add to my rainwater retention system. Six hundred gallons has proven to not be enough for the four weeks or so of no rain that we seem to have here every summer.

Collect leaves for composting next spring and summer.

_Yeah, I am working on next year's garden_!!!

TRellis


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Good to see you fox.

The heat starts in February? Wow. It is still frozen here then.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Kinda, but not really.

I have some produce that needs to be anerobically composted and I'm going to turn in the potting soil from my containers into the flower bed where I planned on planting some color bulbs and garlic.

But it snowed and hasn't been above 30 all week.



I also wanted to switch up to heirloom/ open pollenated seeds so I could collect my own seeds going forward.

But the catalogs I ordered months ago haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't garden this year,just tended the flowers(rose bush's/perrennials). I have friends(Amish Family of 12),they are really cool/very nice.we barter/share/gift a lot with each other.I gave there Family,"exclusive permission",to fish my pond(2 acre),they only come maybe a half a dozen times a year. 10 children infant,to 15 yr. old. I try to help/teach the young ones angling skills They only catch enough to eat,and they have respected my rules(release the"monster bass"). So when I go to visit their farm(100 acre truck patch),they fill me up with all the produce I would like. So I don't plan on growing veggies next year,maybe just some herbs/flowers.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Next years oats are up. My garlic is in the ground, cleaned out the bed by hand, hoed it out, shovel it like I wanted it. Planted it, dresssed it, and cover it with 2 loads of pine straw for thin mulch....hope Elephant garlic and perrenial leeks like pine straw. Got some land disced, getting ready to put in a seed order, and sowing up a new plow bridle for a new to me hoss...he's gonna help my mule pull a cultivator....he just don't no it yet!


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Have gotten enough pallets to make my first raised bed for next years garden. I've have to mow the garden area, and I have cardboard to put down where the beds are going.

My main focus if finding a full-time job, as I was let go earlier this month.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Trying to find some posts to build a fence around the garden, but no deals on Craigslist so far. I may have to break down and buy them from TSC. I'm not putting in another garden without a fence good enough to keep the deer out.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

My hugelkulter garden experience last year was such a rip-roaring success, I'm working on expanding it (post #11 in the garden forum upstairs, at this link: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...lkultur-inspired-bed-means-less-watering.html ).

If I still lived in deepest darkest Louisiana, I would be yankin' weeds right now. But here, all I can do garden-wise is rattle my cage bars until spring...:sob:

I think hunting season was scheduled for winter because it is such a wonderful consolation prize for those suffering from garden deprivation.  There IS a monster rocking-chair buck walking in the deer woods, and my name is on it.

In 2014, I'll be concentrating on gardening mostly in the spring and fall, when the weather is more humane. Me and triple-digit temps don't play well together. Instead of babying tender plants in the heat of summer, I'll plant a few heat-loving crops that thrive without too much of my help, such as calaloo, chinese red noodle beans, red ripper cowpeas, sweet potatoes etc. I also like to harvest their leaves for scrumptious and nutritious eating, as well.



.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No to the garden but I am hoping to get water and sewer lines put in as well as the foundation. Before I do that, I will need to do some tractor work to level the ground and clean it up some. Then after the foundation etc is put in I plan on putting in a couple of trees, and shrubs. But no garden until I actually get there.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, it will be a couple of years before 'garden' is in my vocabulary. But when it is again, it will be good  For now, it is what it is.

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

January 1rst is the day I start workin' on the garden.
It's my "New Year" tradition!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I'm still working my winter garden.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Forgot about the garlic. I have the garlic in for next summer. 150 bulbs if all goes well, but all rarely goes well, all usually goes OK at best or if at all.

Trying a winter garden this year for the first time. Have Siberian kale going, corn salad, and some lettuce under old windows. Next year I hope to have a patch of chickweed going because chickweed keeps producing in winter even under the snow.

Tried to get a nettle patch going three years in a row and that ended in total failure. Going to give up trying to grow it this spring, or maybe I wont, depends on my mood in the spring. Spring usually make me optimistic.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

(deleted) I answered my own question.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope. Since October 18th my garden has been covered in this white, powdery substance. The soil has this really hard, impenetrable feel to it. I find it tough to work in it these days.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got my seeds inventoried and potatoes ordered. I may get some carrot seeds just because I desperately want to try purples, but otherwise all I have to do now is start laying out the beds in excel.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

There is a huge brush pile occupying the area I want to build raised beds in. Its been building for the last three yrs, and has produced one snake bite already when attempting to burn it, but I'm determined to get it done this winter and get at least the perimeter lined with beds. 

There is an equal sized brush pile in the area I have planned for my espaliered orchard. Its perilously close to a giant fig tree, so I need help managing that fire.

Jackie


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Burnt off my garden today, Sat.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well this thread inspired me to get out in the garden. I made a couple of beds. I think I am going to downsize this year so I will be able to keep up with it better. The pine needles are going to be the walk ways. One I put the rabbit barn gleanings on and one I am going to put leaves and chicken manure in. I found a knife I lost about a year ago in the compost while digging around in it bare handed. Yep found it when it cut my finger.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! Jealous of those who can be working outside now. And we all learned a valuable lesson. Knives are not compostable.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My hand couldn't have been any dirtier either. I hope I can salvage the knife, it belonged to my mother.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

gripper gloves


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you might need a tetanus shot for that cut.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Trying to find some posts to build a fence around the garden, but no deals on Craigslist so far. I may have to break down and buy them from TSC. I'm not putting in another garden without a fence good enough to keep the deer out.


Instead of building a fence, I made a hedge fence from sunflowers. just got a 5lb. bag of the white stripers, and a couple pounds of the black oilers, then used the seder on my garden tractor to plant them. May even try using a pull type broadcast type next year, with some sort of guards to limit width to about 30", and make it thicker.

I had a 100% sucess rate at keeping the deer out.!! Just had to plant the entry way, so as to get into the sweet corn patch with the garden tractor to cultivate, and me in to hoe & pick.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome idea dj.

What is the wire ate the base of the flowers, and electric fence?

How thick is the fence in the picture?

Mammoth sunflowers are tall, thick and strong.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

dj, maybe you can put gates in where you need to get the tractor in. Put some post in and that way each year all you have to do is plant the sunflowers up to the post to close the perimeter.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

There are like 10 rows of sunflowers in a 30" wide space. It's hard to see, but the entry is at the center. Kinda' like a maze. In 3' or so, and turn right. Planted a short row across the front, inside the outer one to make the maze affect. If you can't see it, neither can the deer, LOL... No need for a gate, and no posts to pull, just cut them down, and makes mulch. What seeds were left by the bird's shattered out, and started growing again. After a couple of frost's, they wilted down. I'm sure I'll still have plenty of volunteers next year. What is in the proper place can stay, what's in the veggie rows I can cultivate, or hoe out.

Yes, wire at the base is electric fence to keep the racoons out. Kinda' tough on birds though. For some reason they have a tendency to touch it with their beak.

Only took about 2 lbs. of the white stripers, and a pound of the oilers. I'll feed the remaining ones to the birds this winter, and get new seed next year.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love sunflowers, I am envious.

My yard and fields brust with bluebonnets, I love the spring here. Its very magical.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Do deer shy away from sunflowers? Or is it just a natural, quick growing barrier they choose not to go through?


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I read last winter on a gardening forum, that deer will not jump over anything they cannot see the other side of. He said he planted a hedge row of them, so they could not see through them either.

Thought I'd give it a shot, and it worked..!!

I planted them the same time as the sweet corn, and it just stayed ahead of it in height. Although the corn did get taller than the sunflowers, and they surely could smell the corn, they never tried to go through them.

I had people tell me that deer LOVE sunflowers, but they never touched them, that I saw. Hoof prints right up to them, but didn't see any leaf damage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i planted an acre of sunflowers here on multiple occasions....the deer mowed them down.

i had a bed of taters growing back to eden fashion....the deer dug threw chips and ate them too.

they even ate back a hedge of sunchokes..the ones you eat the root on and is hard to kill out once established...they actually killed them out.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like you need a gun to make deer burgers.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

DJ54, I love your garden, love how you framed it all in with sunflowers. Very lovely.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

The sunflowers are just around the sweet corn patch. There is another 35' wide strip where I planted the tomatoes, potatoes, onions & such.

I also experimented with spraying plants with weakened solution of jalapeno juice mixed with water. About 4-5oz. to the gallon. I did several variations. Some mixed with 25% strong coffee, and some with 2 tsp. of dish soap to the gallon as a pesticide. Did pretty good to keep the potato bugs off. Also kept the deer from eating the beans and sweet corn I planted in a test plot to see if it would work. I did let them get a taste of the young corn and beans, then sprayed it the next morning, after seeing they had been into it. They never bothered it again after spraying with the pepper juice.

Actually got the first peppers to experiment with in the store on the reduced shelf. I had plants started already, but not producing. So, once I saw it worked, I harvested the first few for spray. And pretty much saved the rest in the freezer for next years spray. So I've got two deterrant working for me.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

City Bound said:


> Sounds like you need a gun to make deer burgers.


Anybody with bears crawling up in the tractor seat....needs a gun alright..10 guage at least!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have deer where I currently live in town and the brats came up my deck and ate my flowers. Ate my garden and the trees I have planted. Even with a little yappy dog around. 

In the land I bought that is town/forest, there are no deer. And I LOVE the reasons why. So excited, I get to live very close to the forest and not have deer eat my plants, trees and garden. Can not wait to get this project started.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We have had VERY high strong winds in the past 24 hrs and it completely tore and blew off the plastic to my hoop house over my newest standing heighth raised bed!!!! I think the hoops were too high for the area as the winds are vicious on that side of the house. Back to the drawing board.  The wind also blew a big Ponderosa pine onto a small restaurant today - luckily no one was hurt badly. We have a cold front from Canada coming in tomorrow night so have been preparing the chicken and goat houses. Put a heat lamp in the chicken house as half the chickens are partly naked from a late moulting. Haven't done that in YEARS. The past 2 weeks it didn't get above 30 degrees and the last TWO days it has gotten to 60!!!! What crazy weather!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

COSunflower said:


> We have had VERY high strong winds in the past 24 hrs and it completely tore and blew off the plastic to my hoop house over my newest standing heighth raised bed!!!! I think the hoops were too high for the area as the winds are vicious on that side of the house. Back to the drawing board.  The wind also blew a big Ponderosa pine onto a small restaurant today - luckily no one was hurt badly. We have a cold front from Canada coming in tomorrow night so have been preparing the chicken and goat houses. Put a heat lamp in the chicken house as half the chickens are partly naked from a late moulting. Haven't done that in YEARS. The past 2 weeks it didn't get above 30 degrees and the last TWO days it has gotten to 60!!!! What crazy weather!!!


Tell me about it. I have been getting ready for snow as they are saying we are supposed to be hit with it on the valley floor tomorrow night. Right now it is windy here as well but very very warm. So I have my back door open as I have this thing with the wind. I love it. Take care COSunflower and glad no one got hurt.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

A buddy of mine put up several 100' low tunnels, and some shorter length ones. We had some 60 mph. winds here in the last couple of weeks. Luckily he was there when it came through, and he was able to save them. He was telling me what did flap up, was on the off wind side. Like an airplane wing, and building lift, the air pressure had to go somewhere. He did double up on the sandbags, and had no problems with the last artic blast that came through with 50+ mph winds. I do believe his tunnels are approx. 60" high.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, Elk, I ordered a new Harbor Freight 10 ft x 12 ft steel frame greenhouse, but hubby said it was waaaay to expensive and made me cancel the order.
Guess I am back to my plastic one he bought me a few years ago.
I can only dream!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dreams are the start of reality.....you will get the greenhouse one day...with a fan and more i bet....yall can do it.i have faith in yall.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

DJ54 said:


> I also experimented with spraying plants with weakened solution of jalapeno juice mixed with water.


I made a solution of soap (fat based not detergent based), olive oil, and habanero pepper that worked pretty well at keeping the deer off the apple trees, as long as I sprayed after each rain. We had so many rainy days this year, I did not keep it up timely, thus no apples for me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yes! always  dreaming new dreams too 

AND my garden includes a gabillion acres of Weyerhauser ha! I got a back way in...mushrooms, berries, greens 

this year been observing patterns of sunlight, will be making new beds soon. found a place where someone's been dumping their horse apples


----------



## awhobert7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Moved to the green house!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> Well, Elk, I ordered a new Harbor Freight 10 ft x 12 ft steel frame greenhouse, but hubby said it was waaaay to expensive and made me cancel the order.
> Guess I am back to my plastic one he bought me a few years ago.
> I can only dream!!!


I am doing the happy dance! :happy: I really wanted the 10x12 greenhouse, but convinced hubby to buy me the 6x8 model since it was more in his price range. Merry Christmas to me!!!

I told my son that he doesn't need to buy me a gift now...putting my greenhouse together would be an amazing gift!!! Those things are not easy!
Can't wait!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to make a green house with old abandoned windows, ya know the kind. Get the windows and frame it in. I have seen it done before but I still have to get over my fear of saws. But I can still dream ya know. 


Shan good job on getting your x mas present, lucky women you are ya know.


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the garden site for next spring. I bought it late in the year so alll I've done so far is plant some garlic and broadcast some clover seed. Its a fresh start on a brand new homestead. I have few acres and its part of a larger parcel of old abandoned farm. The neighbouring land is farmed by the Amish and is mostly pasture and hay.
I have woodland for my hugelculture beds and a wee shallow stream nearby.

Spring cant get here soon enough!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is beautiful land Wavertree and congrats on the buying of it. Looks like a beautiful place for a garden, house and dreams to be created.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Four projects I would like to do this year. 

First is build a large solar food dehydrator. I need lots of dried tomatoes. I really think I could just live on them. Yumm! they are like candy to me. 

My son is taking construction trade school and he has a lot of wood and extra time he said. He told the teacher he needs to make a doghouse. the teacher gave him a really nice one someone already made. trimmed with white metal and shingled...lol I saved siding from my house so it will match. Not sure how our spoiled house dog will handle it...I plan on kicking her out more this summer...lol 

Anyway, back off my tangent, this leaves his free time and wood, to my solar project...lol so I am now researching and drawing a design for him to put together a nice solar dryer. I need to locate good drying seed stock. I'd love to dry the wild mushrooms I gather too. I have always had a smaller dehydrator but wish to go large scale. Learning more about drying foods will be a fun winter project. Tomatoes, Tomatoes, Tomatoes...

Another project is research a bigger bean trellis set up. I now have about 7- 4 pole tp's from the woods, tied at one end. But its really not enough. Maybe build long rows with poles from the woods. ?? 

I have so many things I want to change up for this years garden. More fruit trees too. 

third project is fixing the land. Where I built the house sets about 8 acres of wasted land. It was still under contract of rent by a neighbor that 1st summer I bought the farm. a very sad tractor accident killed the woman, 32 y/o and the people had plowed this spot and never dragged or disced it because of the loss. so its very ruff. with that done... the skies the limits. I so want to make a secret garden, just like in the movies the secret garden. 

Project four is build a nice composting set up. I used to just toss everything together but I'd like to get more scientific. I have a few books the library lady was tossing away and she saved them for my home survival library. Including 4 foxfire books. Anyway, 2 are wonderful composting books. 

I have been preparing the beds like crazy, lots of lime and manure and compost etc. This will be the 3rd year on this soil spot (new house) and its no where near as wonderful as my last spot of 13 years. So I am topping the soil with wonderful enrichment so spring tilling will yield a different medium. I'm also expanding it again...lol 

I guess the answer is Yes, Elk...I'm thinking about next seasons garden...lol


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

farmgal said:


> Project four is build a nice composting set up. I used to just toss everything together but I'd like to get more scientific. I have a few books the library lady was tossing away and she saved them for my home survival library. Very nice books, including 4 foxfire books. Anyway, 2 are wonderful composting books. I'd love to make a more detailed compost set up.


If you want more a scientific approach look into "The Rodale book of Composting". It gets more into the minutia concerning composting than most books that I have seen.

TRellis


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

OOH! tambo. Female hand porn. That's Hot!

Everything's asleep here. I have the seeds I'll use next year and some other stuff I'll buy as seedlings. I have to renew the sage and Ital. parsley. Next year's project will be moving and adding to my blueberries, adding thornless blackberries and some other small fruits in the side grdn bed. Haven't made up my mind which ones yet.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> OOH! tambo. Female hand porn. That's Hot!


I got a lil sumfin sumfin for ya, if that's how you guys roll.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Nekkid cuticles!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Posted these pictures in the wrong thread. I meant to post them here.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

COSunflower said:


> We have had VERY high strong winds in the past 24 hrs and it completely tore and blew off the plastic to my hoop house over my newest standing heighth raised bed!!!! I think the hoops were too high for the area as the winds are vicious on that side of the house. Back to the drawing board.  The wind also blew a big Ponderosa pine onto a small restaurant today - luckily no one was hurt badly. We have a cold front from Canada coming in tomorrow night so have been preparing the chicken and goat houses. Put a heat lamp in the chicken house as half the chickens are partly naked from a late moulting. Haven't done that in YEARS. The past 2 weeks it didn't get above 30 degrees and the last TWO days it has gotten to 60!!!! What crazy weather!!!


-18 this morning Kim. Been so cold like you said. Caught a large raccoon Tuesday night, relocated to the woods.. Now I have frozen raccoon pee and poo out my backdoor where I caught it.. Sheesh. Hopefully before spring it will thaw so I can get it cleaned up. My cats hate going out their door there now.

I do have plans for my garden next spring. I'm going to take two of my raised beds and build a greenhouse around them to extend my season. Been putting chicken manure on all my beds in prep for blooms and veggies. I want to move my raspberries. I have a large metal water trough given to me that I think I will bury half in the ground and plant them there to control their wandering habits. Now I will have to figure out how to get the trough. LOL


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Tell me about it. I have been getting ready for snow as they are saying we are supposed to be hit with it on the valley floor tomorrow night. Right now it is windy here as well but very very warm. So I have my back door open as I have this thing with the wind. I love it. Take care COSunflower and glad no one got hurt.


Not sure there is anywhere in Oregon that is immune to the possibility of snow Friday thru Saturday. At least with snow our temps will go up. Had to turn the ponds at home and at work off, all the water was turning into ice. Didn't want to burn up the pumps.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tell me about it, I just poked my head out the door and froze to death. Well not really but it sounded good. I think we might have got above freezing by one number today? All I know is I was out there shoveling bark chip that needs to get moved. I had a entire dump truck brought before I was thinking. Now I am doing it wearing a scarf, jacket and gloves. But I am doing it with a smile on my face, much rather in the cold then in the heat.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Wavertree said:


> I have woodland for my hugelculture beds and a wee shallow stream nearby.


I love it when someone makes me go look something up!


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

I just cut off the last pepper from my last pepper plant. I have a patio garden since I moved to town so its survived the frosts. Next year, I think I am going to concentrate on flowers and herbs. Still dreaming of getting back onto my own land again.


----------

